# Spammers!!!



## foxfish (2 Nov 2011)

Spammers everywhere!!! ?


----------



## BigTom (2 Nov 2011)

One spammer, everywhere 

Also, _Breast Cancer North Face Jacket?!_


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Nov 2011)

it's alright, i just bought some cheap UGG boots.








JK


----------



## Matt Warner (2 Nov 2011)

Do you mean cheap fake UGG boots


----------



## Matt Warner (2 Nov 2011)

The whole active topics page was completely full of spam last night!


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2011)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> The whole active topics page was completely full of spam last night!


Looks like it will be again shortly. Sad really


----------



## si-man (2 Nov 2011)

Can't beat a spam fritter


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2011)

Seeee


----------



## foxfish (2 Nov 2011)

I think yesterday & this morning too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (2 Nov 2011)

The whole forum is swamped. What's going on?


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> The whole forum is swamped. What's going on?



That latest one made me laugh with the picture of the girl and the 'click here if you want to be my boyfriend, kiss you!' bit   
Errr yeah ok I'll click.........lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (2 Nov 2011)

I struggle to believe that this tactic actually attracts people to buy things!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2011)

Sorry, all. I'm no expert but I believe they're actually real people setting up accounts so unfortunately there's little we can do at the moment.

I'll look into other registration methods. Meanwhile hopefully the mods will be more active and delete their accounts. I've deleted a dozen in the last 48hrs our so.


----------



## nayr88 (3 Nov 2011)

On some forums I've joined you have to wait for a moderator to approve your account before you can Post, could be worth considering.
I know obviously that you can tell a spammer by user name but maybe by other parts of the registration form maybe a tell us about yourself box haha they'd drop them selfs right in it with the way they word things


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2011)

The more active & bigger the forum gets the more spammers you get.

The spammers use different cloaking methods - hiding the links discreetly, so that you won't spot it if you do not look carefully, perhaps it is in the upper right corner or another trick used by human spammers - they register make a post then come back two weeks later & edit their post with spam links. 

Automated spammers - you can ban the suckers as fast as you can but, they come back! 
They are robotized scripts that look for weaknesses in forum platforms (there are not that many and the vulnerabilities are known) to automatically do this kind of thing....

There is a new piece of software available for forums to help identify and ban spammers. It works by working with a global blacklist generated from lots of forums around the world. 

Having active staff is the best method to keep the forum clean!


----------



## nayr88 (3 Nov 2011)

I should WEEELLLL me a mod haha
Work nights and on the forum between 10-6am 
Plus ive never broken a rule....  ok maybe a couple


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2011)

You have a very good point mate, all forums need enthusiastic staff that spend time on the forum & ideally visit every day.   
Of course as staff are voluntary workers nobody can expect anything from them & rightly so as this is all meant to be fun.
To be honest this forum appears to operate very smoothly with very few arguments & only the occasional spam issues.
I do think it would be nice if more folk welcomed new members & its a shame the non plants keeping threads are not more active but those are purely personal point of view.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (3 Nov 2011)

I'm unemployed


----------



## nayr88 (3 Nov 2011)

There should be a spam team!!! Haha
When I was more active posting I would say hello to many new members, and something Im going to get back to now you've mentioned it  and I agree, I wouldnt expect a single penny for spending time on thenforu
 Like I always do haha


We need a spam team! 
A


----------



## Westyggx (3 Nov 2011)

I'm on the forums every hour of the day at work ha, I'd be part of a spam team!


----------



## Alastair (3 Nov 2011)

Ditto lol, but at at night as I'm sad and spend it looking at tank and plant porn ha ha. Saying that, there doesn't seem to be any of the big chiefs on here much these days.


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2011)

Here is one viewtopic.php?f=24&t=18320


----------



## foxfish (4 Nov 2011)

Nayr88 where are you - we are awash with them this morning!


----------



## George Farmer (4 Nov 2011)

Another 6 accounts deleted. I will speak with admin today.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Nov 2011)

Haha I was very close to posting on one;

'if only I had to power' 

Hahah  admin do a great job as it is, the forum is growing so fast!


----------



## nayr88 (4 Nov 2011)

@George keep it up mate


----------



## George Farmer (6 Nov 2011)

Hi all,

I'm pleased to say that Paulo aka LondonDragon, UKAPS Admin, has worked his magic resulting in what I hope is no more spam (for the time being, at least).

Registration method is more complex, which we hope will stop the vast majority of attempts. Also over 200 dubious accounts had been deleted.

Thanks for your patience.

Cheers,
George


----------



## viktorlantos (6 Nov 2011)

I had the same issue on our board a few months ago. We added in a security question (drop down select field) and not activate members automatically. Also the first 3 posts need to be approved by moderator. We still get a lot of spam registrations much less than before, but they can't post to the forum anymore.

Maybe it's not ideal for newcomers, but a great protection to avoid spammers. Good luck with the fight


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Nov 2011)

I am pleased to say that the new method resulted in zero spammer registrations today 

Fingers crossed.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (7 Nov 2011)

Good effort but viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18431


----------



## Westyggx (7 Nov 2011)

Yep seems there back


----------



## clonitza (13 Dec 2011)

Can someone install a mod like this one connected to a spammer database? (if it's not one installed already of course)
http://www.startrekguide.com/community/ ... 127&t=9177

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## George Farmer (13 Dec 2011)

clonitza said:
			
		

> Can someone install a mod like this one connected to a spammer database? (if it's not one installed already of course)
> http://www.startrekguide.com/community/ ... 127&t=9177
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Thanks, Mike.

I'll get admin to have a look.


----------



## JohnC (13 Dec 2011)

Did i miss the ugg boots?  8)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (15 Dec 2011)

Here they are again!


----------



## mlgt (15 Dec 2011)

Wow lots of spam tonight for dinner


----------



## Arana (15 Dec 2011)




----------



## BigTom (15 Dec 2011)

Haha, new record?


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2011)

That is one of the worst spammer attacks i have ever seen, over 40 hits & he is still going for it  :?  :? 
Any staff around?


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2011)

Edit about 100 hits now!


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Dec 2011)

woah someones gonna be busy tonight!


----------



## cheebs (15 Dec 2011)

Top marks for whoever sorted that lot out.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Dec 2011)

^^^what he said!


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Dec 2011)

Yes I was in earlier and thought I had logged in the wrong site!

Do they really have nothing better to do - I did 'Ethical Hacking' on my exams... I'd love to trace them back and dump a load of poop back on their workstation...see how they like it.


----------



## Arana (15 Dec 2011)

do they actually make any sales from spamming unrelated websites :?:  seems like a waste of their time as well as ours, what's the point :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2011)

"What" you didn't buy any drugs?


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Dec 2011)

I got some cheap Flunitrazepam


winner!


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Dec 2011)

I got some Viagra for my amazon sword!


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Dec 2011)

my mate bought some Viagra and put it in his eyes....it made him look well hard!


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2011)

What do Disney World & Viagra have in common? 
 They both make you wait an hour for a two-minute ride!


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2011)

Could you could use Viagra for root tabs?


----------



## Alastair (15 Dec 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Could you could use Viagra for root tabs?


No drooping stems ha ha


----------



## vygec (17 Dec 2011)

these spammers get everywhere


----------



## foxfish (26 Aug 2012)

Amazing the trouble some people go to just to get spam up on a forum we (deeperblue forums) are getting a lot of attacks at the moment even though we have the most up to date protection it is difficult to contend with the apposing smammers!    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XRumer


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Amazing the trouble some people go to just to get spam up on a forum we (deeperblue forums) are getting a lot of attacks at the moment even though we have the most up to date protection it is difficult to contend with the apposing smammers!    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XRumer


The reason I am not going to relax the rules for the UKAPS, last time I tried that we got 30-40 spammers registering a day and than is hard work to keep nice and clean.


----------



## JohnC (26 Aug 2012)

I'm a touch irregular on checking UKAPS nowadays. But i have to say i've not seen a single spam message in ages.

SO keep up the excellent work!

Best Regards,
John


----------

